# lense selection for canon



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I just got a new canon dslr and am looking to add a telephoto lense.

As far as cost is concerned, I won't go more than 500. BUT I would rather have a nice 200 mm that I can crop later because of quality than a 300 that is OK

thanks for any help!

oh! I am looking at doing lots of action shots and wildlife pictures, I already have a smaller lense 18-50 I believe. Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have been out of the SLR game since I got rid of my 35mm film cameras. $500 won't buy a very fast lense, if you are shooting where there is enough light this may not matter.

My first choice would be:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/3 ... _6_IS.html

Simply because I like the Canon Image Stabilized lenses.

Another option is Tamron, I had a 28 - 80mm f2.8 that I used on my F-1 film camera, it was a very nice well built lense.

This looks interesting:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/3 ... to_AF.html

I'm sure Longshot will chime in at some point, he knows more about this stuff than I do.

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have the first one that huntin1 listed; http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/3 ... _6_IS.html

I have had very good luck with this lens. Photo quality is very good. I use my 100-400 for wildlife photos the most, but do use this lens at times for that also. I use the 70-300 for my kids' sporting activities as it is not near as heavy as the 100-400. The 70-300 and a Canon Dslr will give you enough quality to crop a bit and still have the make data needed for smaller prints like the 4x6 and 5x7. You will start to see lost of quality with cropped photos going to a 8x10 or larger.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-75-300mm-4- ... B00004THCZ

I see the older version of the lense provided for about $175 shipped, would the price factor be worth saving the several hundred dollars? I guess I would like to put the saved money toward something more useful, such as a wedding coming up, or fourwheeler

thanks guys


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Cannon 70-200 F/4L you won't be dissapointed. A bit more than $500 but worth it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> http://www.amazon.com/Canon-75-300mm-4- ... B00004THCZ
> 
> I see the older version of the lense provided for about $175 shipped, would the price factor be worth saving the several hundred dollars? I guess I would like to put the saved money toward something more useful, such as a wedding coming up, or fourwheeler
> 
> thanks guys


No, the 75-300 was not rated near as well as the newer 70-300 lens. You will also not have Image Stabilization with the 75-300. I know a couple people who made the mistake of getting the 75-300 thinking it was the same as the 70-300 and they were very dissapointed.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

bummer, I wished I could find an old model lense that can get the job done!

Browndog, that looks like a very nice lense too!-- oh the choices
\

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/5 ... ml#reviews

any thoughts on this one? I would like to save a few bucks, I don't know if I should drop that much money into it right away. (although I need a lense to get me through right now)


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

whitehorse said:


> bummer, I wished I could find an old model lense that can get the job done!
> 
> Browndog, that looks like a very nice lense too!-- oh the choices
> \
> ...


\
I would say no on that one, for the money it's probably OK but definatly a consumer grade lens.

Tamron has a 18-270 that has VC ( there version) of IS that has gotten somne pretty good reviews.

My advice is learn your camera inside and out with the kit lens while saving for a piece of GOOD glass, look on Ebay, fred Meranda, cannons site, for good used lenses and you can save some money as well.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I would lean towards the Tamron 18-270mm IS as it is a real hummer and affordable and quite versatile walk about.
Another choice would be the Sigma 70-300mm IS APO DG below $500


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/3 ... _6_IS.html

I went ahead and ordered this lense, I thought what the heck, it should last a very long time if it is taken care of, and in addition, I will get more and better shots than the ones that would save me some money.

I just can't go out and take pics because my 55mm doesn't work past 15 yards enough, just want to get closer!

Does any one know or use those 1.4x teleconverters that go between the body and lense? They seem like a good purchase for 100-200 bucks to go to 480mm.

the reviews sound pretty good on some, so I might have to do a little more digging in the future, but right now, this lense will get my by I think!

Browndog, I really love your pics and almost got that 70-200L, but I thought I would save just a little bit (I got this lense for $470) and thought the extra 300mm would be useful. I just hope that it will live up to my expectations, but if not, I will just sell it, take a small loss, and by then, I hope to have enough knowledge on older lenses to know which ones will be useful even though they are not in production anymore!

thanks for the help, I hope to have some pics up bye the end of the month!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I think you will be happy with that lens........for a while. Just like a rifle scope, buy the best glass you can. Start saving for a 100-400mm F4 as I think it is one of the best affordable L lenses Canon makes. I have had good luck with the EX line of Sigma lenses, but if you can afford it the Canon L lenses are by far my favorite. The 100-400 is a bit heavy and take a little getting used to the push/pull zoom, but after a few runs you won't look back.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1 ... S_USM.html

I have a 2x for Sigma EX lenses (Pentax film body), which I didn't care for much. It was ok on a 70-200 f2.8 as then it was a 140-400 f5.6, but when you run a lens like the one you bought, 70-300 f4-5.6 (112-480mm with a non full frame Canon digital camera), you will be running 156-672mm but at a f stop from 5.6 to 8. That ends up being a fairly slow lens in the end with diminished quality in your photos. Adding additional glass between the lenses, which has been designed for the optimal number of elements, and your camera with not give you the same photo quality as without the converter. From my experience you also will find that the auto focus will slow down also and would think it could lessen the effect of your image stabilization. For the price it may be what you want and enjoy it, and the Canon converter may be much better.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't believe AF will work at all with that lens when using the 1.4 or the 2.0 converter.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

no, I think it does have to be in MF.

Well I will start with what I have, but I couldn't see spending more than 5-600 even in the future.... That is unless I am dissapointed in my lense. Browndog, I have seen your pics, and if I understand right, you mainly use the 70-200 L? and they are exactly what I am looking at being able to do. Thanks for the help guys, it was great to have feedback!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

My primary lens is the 70-200L and it is a bit short at times, I went with that lens over the 70-300 for the speed and quality of glass. you will be happy with that lens i used one this winter for a couple of weeks and was happy with it. One thing i recommend is getting a lens hood it protects the glass to some extent and will reduce glare.

Here are a few photo's taken last weekend at a FT that I was judging


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

yea, I ordered the hood with the lense at the same time... the funny thing is that the hood will be here friday, but the lense is expected next friday... I wished it was the other way around... BUT it saves a little money

long shot, do you post many pictures up? I looked through some old posts but didn't see any


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

whitehorse said:


> yea, I ordered the hood with the lense at the same time... the funny thing is that the hood will be here friday, but the lense is expected next friday... I wished it was the other way around... BUT it saves a little money
> 
> long shot, do you post many pictures up? I looked through some old posts but didn't see any


Per the Canon teleconverter information:


> Autofocus is possible on any EOS camera when combined with a lens having an f/4 or faster maximum aperture.


I have a lot of pictures of the kids from this winter, but haven't got out to do any photography other than that. With all the activities the kids have had I just haven't had time. Once the family and I get out camping again this summer I will be out most mornings. The sad part is I haven't had any time to get out to the rifle range this winter either.

Here are a few of my photo from past posts, some were taken with my old old 8MP Rebel and the others with my newer 40D:

viewtopic.php?f=87&t=53221

viewtopic.php?f=87&t=53091

viewtopic.php?f=87&t=53955

viewtopic.php?f=87&t=54028

viewtopic.php?f=87&t=52878


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

These are a couple of the most recent from last summer.

viewtopic.php?f=87&t=71663


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is a link to my homemade portable blind that I use a lot for wildlife photography.

viewtopic.php?f=87&t=52979


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Here are a couple more that I don't think have been posted.



















My favorite:









This on won the ND Governor's Photo Contest for wildlife a couple years ago and was published in a couple ND tourism brochures and website.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

well here is my first set of pics, just out driving around, didn't get too close to anything, but I can tell the lense has potential, just setting it in auto everything right now! Planning to get out next weekend for some pics, but here are some samples of many to come!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

hmm, I think I need to figure out how to resize them a little larger though!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Most forums will accept photos resized to 640x480, some will take them as large as 800x600.

The easiest program that I've found to do simple resizing is IrfanView, it is a free download, and is very user friendly

http://www.irfanview.com/

huntin1


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks, I was looking for what size would be accepted, I can get it figured out. I am going out this weekend to take some pictures.. will post again


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Canon makes a good 200 f/2.8 that is worth the money. Any zoom lens you get will be a compromise, especially at the long end.

If you really need a quality lens double your money and look seriously at the EF 400 f/5.6. A good piece of glass even if a bit slow for some work. Images shot wide open will be usable for most purposes.


----------

